# Please POST the dates you were told are full for ED



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

Just a good public service, perhaps something we can keep doing so people are aware of which dates are already full. I'll have some to add soon I think once I hear back.


----------



## ger3sf (Feb 3, 2004)

*5/21/07 Full*

The good news: I have a production number!
The bad news: My requested date of 5/21 was full, so they booked me on 5/22.

Last time, I was able to get a date confirmation in a day or so. This time, it took over a week.

If the date is full, can I request for an express ED? I'd rather do that on 5/21 if possible.


----------



## snohman (Feb 21, 2007)

Hmm....
I was told April 27,2007 was full.
but then again i was told all dates were full through May pretty much.
That's why my date came back May 23. Even then, my CA told me that this date just happened to be the only one open until late june early july.
Not sure if he was pulling my leg, but i guess I'll take it for what it's worth since he confirmed 05/23 for me.


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

Shoot, I just requested 5/18, so I guess I'll be told that I'm outta luck. I wonder if some earlier April dates might still be available if people are slanting towards May because of the weather and so forth.


----------



## ger3sf (Feb 3, 2004)

Ucla95 said:


> Shoot, I just requested 5/18, so I guess I'll be told that I'm outta luck. I wonder if some earlier April dates might still be available if people are slanting towards May because of the weather and so forth.


According to the BMW ED webpage, 5/17 and 5/18 are German holidays.

http://www.bmwusa.com/bmwexperience/europeandelivery/dropoff


----------



## snohman (Feb 21, 2007)

Ucla95 said:


> Shoot, I just requested 5/18, so I guess I'll be told that I'm outta luck. I wonder if some earlier April dates might still be available if people are slanting towards May because of the weather and so forth.


Weren't you going 04/27? Only reason i'm recalling this is because i was looking up to see what other 'festers would be picking up that day as my requested date was 04/27 also.
My CA just called me a few days ago to let me know that everything seemed booked through June, but he had 05/23 available and it was the only one available for the next few months.


----------



## 335i (Feb 23, 2007)

ED on May 23 here - got it last week though, and put in the request around Feb 26.


----------



## snohman (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey 335i,
maybe we'll run into each other at the delivery center! Alpine White 335i coupe here also but w/ the black dakota interior and steptronic for the wifey.


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

snohman said:


> Weren't you going 04/27? Only reason i'm recalling this is because i was looking up to see what other 'festers would be picking up that day as my requested date was 04/27 also.
> 
> I was but had to punt on that date, who knows, that might have been a dumb move


----------



## omerfar23 (Jan 28, 2007)

5/25 and 5/24 both are booked. Its been confirmed by couple of dealerships.


----------



## Mac Daddy (Dec 27, 2006)

You guys are making me nervous...

I requested June 1 about 3 weeks ago and still haven't heard anything!


----------



## 335i (Feb 23, 2007)

snohman said:


> Hey 335i,
> maybe we'll run into each other at the delivery center! Alpine White 335i coupe here also but w/ the black dakota interior and steptronic for the wifey.


That would be cool :thumbup:

The girlfriend wanted an auto, but what fun would that be?


----------



## munich5 (Sep 23, 2004)

May 5th and May 7th are already full.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

We can't get realtime updates on available slots because they're changing as fast as the new orders can get into the system.The ED dept has been very busy with a massive amount of new orders.This shouldn't be a problem once the Welt is open for business,but for now,just submit the date,but be realistic with your lead time,they want the cars ready,30 days before you pick them up and hope for the best.If you have submitted a date recently,you should know within a week or two if you date will stick.


----------



## snohman (Feb 21, 2007)

335i said:


> That would be cool :thumbup:
> 
> The girlfriend wanted an auto, but what fun would that be?


Yeah...I bought my g35 coupe when we were still dating, hence the 6 spd manual on that car. The 335's going to be primarily be her car so might as well get one w/ a tranny she can handle, right? :thumbup:

congrats on the impending engagement and I better remind myself not to say anything about it if we do run into each other that day :slap:


----------



## bimmerFUD (Dec 19, 2006)

IrvRobinson said:


> If you have submitted a date recently,you should know within a week or two if you date will stick.


If you're given a production number, does this lock in the date you proposed? My CA claims so.


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

bimmerFUD said:


> If you're given a production number, does this lock in the date you proposed? My CA claims so.


You are locked in. :thumbup:


----------



## Raz5219 (Sep 22, 2005)

I asked for May 10th, 17th, 24th or 31st (all thursdays). All were full except the 31st, so I took that. But that maybe because we're picking up 2 cars?


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

munich5 said:


> May 5th and May 7th are already full.


Good think I locked up May 7th back in January. I reckon we'll at be the delivery center around the same time.

-MrB


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

bimmerFUD said:


> If you're given a production number, does this lock in the date you proposed? My CA claims so.


Most often, if a date is not available, BMW ED will phone the CA and/or send an email to inform the CA that the requested delivery date is not available.

If it is a long term reservation, like Mac Daddy's, it's order banked.


----------



## angina (Mar 29, 2006)

e36M3r said:


> LOL :banghead:
> 
> This thread is totally misnamed. If you really think it's an ED date that is full, try this... Once they tell you you can't pick up your 335 until some certain date, change your order to an X3, and see if an earlier date suddenly appears.... :rofl:


wait, so about these ED dates being filled... is it vehicle specific? I am hearing all these dates being filled up for E90's, 92's, and 93's, but what about cars like the X3, which don't have much demand? I am looking at doing an ED on an X3 in June-July.. i haven't even ordered it yet (going to next week). Am I going to find it hard to get a date?

Oh, and I read that I need at least 3 months from order date to pick up the car in Munich. Is that always the minimum, or can I find a date that is less than 3 months from order date?


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

angina said:


> wait, so about these ED dates being filled... is it vehicle specific? I am hearing all these dates being filled up for E90's, 92's, and 93's, but what about cars like the X3, which don't have much demand? I am looking at doing an ED on an X3 in June-July.. i haven't even ordered it yet (going to next week). Am I going to find it hard to get a date?
> 
> Oh, and I read that I need at least 3 months from order date to pick up the car in Munich. Is that always the minimum, or can I find a date that is less than 3 months from order date?


It's not really about just the dates. With April being the first month for E93 335i ED pick up, dates got filled up pretty quickly. Now with May, we have better weather and tourist season picks up, so dates can get filled up, but not all dates. The biggest issue has been the popularity of the E93, E92, and E90.

So I have to agree with e36M3er: shoot over a pre-res. for any other model and there shouldn't be too much trouble.

If you really, really want an E93, then get the 328i model. You shouldn't have a problem there. If you'd like to make a reservation, I'll be available most days except for Wednesday's and Sundays.


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

I just got confirmation for a June 11 pickup date, E92 335. We sent in the pre-res form back in late January. Also received happy news when my CA told me that I was price protected from before the March price increase. This came as a pleasant surprise as I had not expected this to be the case. So two good news at once!

As for the person mentioning airfare, I'm flying non-stop, San Francisco-Munich, roundtrip in the heart of June for ~$2000 for the 2-4-1 Lufthansa deal. $1000/ticket is a lot for me, but I wasn't able to find anything close to this on other airlines for friday night departure, Sunday return, and non-stop both ways. So in the end, I'm really happy with the Lufthansa deal. 

Best of luck to everyone trying to get their dates!


----------



## Greg220 (Mar 31, 2005)

adrian's bmw said:


> I just received the memo today about June pick ups not being available for 335i models.


Do you mean only convertible and coupe or sedans too? I wonder what's the current situation with availability of 335i sedans.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

*ED date raquest*

Placed ED order for a 328i Coupe on Wed. last requesting 27 May delivery, We'll see ....


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

firstbimmer said:


> I just got confirmation for a June 11 pickup date, E92 335. We sent in the pre-res form back in late January. Also received happy news when my CA told me that I was price protected from before the March price increase. This came as a pleasant surprise as I had not expected this to be the case. So two good news at once!
> 
> As for the person mentioning airfare, I'm flying non-stop, San Francisco-Munich, roundtrip in the heart of June for ~$2000 for the 2-4-1 Lufthansa deal. $1000/ticket is a lot for me, but I wasn't able to find anything close to this on other airlines for friday night departure, Sunday return, and non-stop both ways. So in the end, I'm really happy with the Lufthansa deal.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone trying to get their dates!


See. If you placed your order way back, then you're order banked.

I had alot of guys who were pre-ordered from Jan and Feb.. Anybody who recently tried to submit a pre-res. early this month for May and June, unfortunately might find themselves without a locked reservation.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Greg220 said:


> Do you mean only convertible and coupe or sedans too? I wonder what's the current situation with availability of 335i sedans.


All 335i models. Like I mentioned earlier, I had to sacrifice an allocated 335i for a Fest member because they were good to go on a 335xi and we switched to a 335i after we saw what rates were on the xi. There's not gonna be many centers willing to do this and even one guy here got his price raised b/c it came out of allocation.


----------



## Katron (Feb 26, 2007)

e36M3r said:


> LOL :banghead:
> 
> This thread is totally misnamed. If you really think it's an ED date that is full, try this... Once they tell you you can't pick up your 335 until some certain date, change your order to an X3, and see if an earlier date suddenly appears.... :rofl:


Put in a request on 3/14 for a 4/23 pick up of a 650. Received confirmantion today!:rofl:


----------



## snohman (Feb 21, 2007)

Katron said:


> Put in a request on 3/14 for a 4/23 pick up of a 650. Received confirmantion today!:rofl:





e36M3r said:


> LOL :banghead:
> 
> This thread is totally misnamed. If you really think it's an ED date that is full, try this... Once they tell you you can't pick up your 335 until some certain date, change your order to an X3, and see if an earlier date suddenly appears.... :rofl:


I guess that proves e36M3r's point...it seems many of the dates are full for the 335 models, and thus makes the title of the original post a little misleading. I think the OP meant well and was trying to help himself and others. either way this was good information to support what e36M3r was trying to say. :thumbup:


----------



## cheaptrick (Jan 16, 2007)

Put in an order for 335 vert on 3/19 for July 13th pick up. We shall see, I was told by CA all of May and June gone but no word on July yet. How long before I hear anyone out there know? Cheap


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

cheaptrick said:


> Put in an order for 335 vert on 3/19 for July 13th pick up. We shall see, I was told by CA all of May and June gone but no word on July yet. How long before I hear anyone out there know? Cheap


Unreal: :banghead:

Contrary to the implication and likely unbeknownst to the writer this once again has nothing to do with ED pickup dates, and really nothing to do with ED.

Please everyone keep in mind the "May and June" are "gone" comment refers to the 335 and NOT available ED dates which is implied by this post and thread. :thumbdwn:


----------



## shakes (Mar 15, 2007)

I was told today that a bulletin went out to dealers saying that there are no May or June dates available for 3-series coupes or convertibles (not only the 335). Please don't shoot the messenger!! Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

That's new info. ED is a mess right now.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Recieved a production number today with a date of 5/30. Was told that slots are filling quickly. Now to find a lender with both good rates and a familiarity with ED.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Ucla95 said:


> That's new info. ED is a mess right now.


:nono: Let's be clear. ED's not a mess. At least they offered an alternative and that is if your center has an allocation and willing to use that allocation for your ED, the date will be met, otherwise, schedule for a later date.

The E90-93 models production slots for ED have been fulfilled as they have limited allocation and not unlimited allocation. Simple supply and demand.


----------



## shakes (Mar 15, 2007)

Adrian- Are the 328 convertibles available earlier than July?

thanks,
Shakes


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

shakes said:


> Adrian- Are the 328 convertibles available earlier than July?
> 
> thanks,
> Shakes


There are no issues with 328i's. You should be able to get a 328i Vert in June even.


----------



## iiask (Mar 10, 2007)

All of May and June are full for ed. This information came from New Jersey stating that for all 335i coupes, sedan, and convertibles May and June dates were completely book the earliest dates start the first week of July. 

BMW production can't keep up with the basic supply and demand for this model car!!!


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

iiask said:


> All of May and June are full for ed. This information came from New Jersey stating that for all 335i coupes, sedan, and convertibles May and June dates were completely book the earliest dates start the first week of July.
> 
> BMW production can't keep up with the basic supply and demand for this model car!!!


For *335i E90-93's*. One should be fine for the other models. May is pretty much out of the question anyway. Outside chance for late May.


----------



## cheaptrick (Jan 16, 2007)

Adrian sounds like BMW's ED needs some computer updates. CA's are FAXING??? their orders in? What happened to e-mail? Online order forms etc. At 25 cars per day, 6500 a year,it's not that many in the scheme of things i.e.300k bmw's sold in the US. I think there must be a better way. Have a freind who did MB Ed and had an answer on a confirmed date in 3 days, they also have Much better company arranged trips available. The conde nast offerings are EXPENSIVE> look at the MB offering some time. It is a good deal. Whoever manages Ed need to wake up to what the competion offers. my 2 cents Cheap


----------

